# Seven stages of parking



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The Seven Stages of Parking -Red Green

Stage One - You're a kid. All you have to park is your butt.

Stage Two - You're a teenager and you park with a girl who has a good chance of being your future wife.

Stage Three - You're married with kids and are parking a mini-van at McDonald's.

Stage Four - The kids are grown and working at McDonald's, you've got a sports car and are caught parking with a girl who has no chance of being your future wife.

Stage Five - You're parking in the garage for a while, where you're also living.

Stage Six - You're old, no car no license no parking spot.

Stage Seven - You're parked. Permanently. In your own space. Even has your name over it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I plan on skipping stage seven. I be blowing in the wind.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> I plan on skipping stage seven. I be blowing in the wind.


That's the answer, my friend.


----------

